# Difficult car travel



## bassglo (May 31, 2014)

My Maggie gets all excited when we ask her if she wants to go, runs to the car, and can't wait to get in. But once the car starts moving, she is a basket case...trembling, trying to get close to us, even to the point of getting under our feet, interfering with driving and being a hazard. I've tried restraining her so she can't do that anymore, but I've got to find a solution for road trips. I read about the DAP spray, and want to try it, but I'm wondering if Comfort Zone Diffuser with D.A.P. for Dogs which is sold at PetSmart is as effective. Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I would crate them. She may be reacting to seeing everything "fly" by as you drive, and also the motion can get to them as they are kind of unstable in a moving car. My 3 yr old was a dream to drive with, until recently when she has developed some anxiety about riding free in the truck..She'll refuse to lay down, and gets tense and tries to brace herself against the seat and then ultimately starts to pant (which she never does).......perhaps it was one too many aggressive brake checks...In hindsight I wish I headed others advice to crate from the start. My new puppy has been crated from the get go. I have a new crate showing up today actually, for the 3 yrd old. Its small, so it will force her to lie down and subsequently be able to brace herself better...she won't like it at first, but it isn't about her liking it as much as it is about her and more importantly other humans safety should an accident occur....

Keep this in mind if you try to the crate - You dog doesn't have to like what you ask of it, but it does have to go along with it. Your pup will likely throw a temper-tantrum at first, but you'll need to stick to your guns and power through it. 

Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have only tried the ones made by Adpatil, so I can't comment on the other brand. The Adpatil did help.
Because you said Us, is there a way to harness her in the back seat, and have someone sitting close to her?
Try and keep the car rides short to fun places.


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi wealso had problems trying to travel with Anwen as she would not settle ,we tried a car harness but still she got anxuios , we bought a crate big enough for the boot of our car when she was 5 months and ever since she's been fab, she'll jump in on her own and not make a sound as i think she's realised that there's always a reward of a good walk/run at the end or going home for a rest. We recently travelled to west wales about two hours away and we did not hear a thing all the way at times i thought we'd left her home


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Lavender oil can have a calming effect too. You could try rubbing a couple drops on her ears or on her chest. If you have some way to plug in the diffuser it could work very well in the car. Not all dogs respond to it though.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

As I am still trying to convince my family to buy a new car so I could fit a crate in, I had to get creative. We tried different approaches, but what really worked for us was to take our youngster in the car, so he could locate, point and chase a few birds. After several trips like this, he somehow has figured out how to brace himself. He usually just going to sleep now (perhaps, dreaming in anticipation?). The next thing we knew, we were able to start travelling, with the longest drive so far being to Montana (14-hours each way). I am for crating though and one day I might be able to convince my family that my Vizsla needs a new car (SUV or truck).


----------

